

The reason I won’t back your KickStarter… even though I love it. - chadillac83
http://chad.ill.ac/post/47093146557/the-reason-i-wont-back-your-kickstarter-even-though

======
kislayverma
So now I'm thinking - is the solution to support multiple options or to own
all pieces of functionality?

~~~
chadillac83
I'm honestly not sure I can answer that. I could argue either direction. I
think it boils down to how important the functionality is to your application.
It seems like risky business to rely on a single third party for mission
critical components of your operation. Also the assumption that ALL users
you'll encounter will have an Amazon account is... optimistic. At least a
payment service like PayPal offers a login or a blind CC processing option
using the cards details. This lowers the bar, I've had a PayPal account for
almost 10 years, I've processed multiple payments with it PayPal. In the past
4 years I haven't logged into my account to do so, I'll type in my actual card
information rather than deal with remembering my password, recovering my
password, updating my stored card information, etc.

------
veezer
So why don't you just sign up with a different email like Amazon suggests in
their email?

~~~
chadillac83
Well for one, I shouldn't need to. My account is healthy and in good standing
across every other line of Amazon products. The ONLY service I use it for is
currently KickStarter. To top it all off, I really don't care all that much. I
just threw this post together after thinking about what adopting third party
services for core features of my own future products and what unseen pitfalls
that might entail.

